# Lese Webseite aus für LinkPreview



## Jinairu (9. Aug 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich suche aktuell ein Script, dass mir die Vorschau der Links (wie chrome das macht) ausgibt.
Ich bräuchte dazu die id des Elements sowie den Link den man auch in Chrome sehen würde.

 

An die Formatierung der Ausgabe werde ich mich anpassen. Ich habe vor, das Script durch die ScriptEngine der JavaFx Webview auszuführen.


```
Object antwort = webEngine.executeScript("Hier das Script")
```

Ich wäre für Hilfe bei diesem Script sehr dankbar 

Viele liebe Grüße,
Jin


----------



## sascha-sphw (21. Aug 2017)

Hab es nicht getestet, aber so in etwa könnte es im Browser aussehen.

```
var elements = document.getElementsByTagName("a");
for(var i=0;i<elements.length;i++) {
    var element = elements[i];
    element.addEventListener('mouseover', function(e) {
        // e.currentTarget ist das anchor Tag
        console.log(e.currentTarget);
    });
}
```


----------

